# Salt measurements



## LongBiker (Dec 10, 2003)

What would 500 mg of salt look like in a teaspoon?

1/4 full. 1/2, overflow?

How many mgs would a pinch of salt be?


----------



## LongBiker (Dec 11, 2003)

I think I figured it out or at least eyeball close.

The scoop for my L-glutamine holds 5 grams. One gram is 1000 milligrams.

So 1/5 of that scoop is 1 gram which 1000 milligrams.

That's as close as I can get.


----------

